

Show HN: my weekend project, simple temporary image hosting - chadscira
http://img42.com

======
jwdunne
On my mobile, it says "there is nothing too see here if you are browsing the
Internet like this", which I assume is due to lack of a Flash player.

It may be cool if I could upload images from my mobile in a really simple way
too. I often need to share images with a largely distributed team of game Dev.
volunteers; I often ask them to disseminate it to others when they see them
too. Skype tends to be unreliable for this for me and selecting the photo and
sharing a link would make life easier. Sharing the same thing across multiple
channels without uploading multiple times is another big winner too!

~~~
chadscira
uploading is not meant for mobile devices, because the page requires the
browser FileReader api. i would have to create a mobile app to support this
type of service (which sounds fun ^_^).

also if you are using chrome you can just paste the image into the window.

~~~
jwdunne
Aha, I didn't know that! Thanks for the info and apologies for the incorrect
assumption.

A mobile app would be even cooler actually.

It's just I only have 3G in a lot of situations; I can only afford a meagre
amount of bandwidth and the tedium of uploading to multiple places can be
very, very annoying.

When I am behind a computer, I will be sure to check this out because if it's
really simple, I could probably find good use there too :)

~~~
chadscira
It seems possible to add iOS support :). The last time i looked there was no
such support.

------
bharad
Good work.

